# Loaded up all the logs this morning



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

My friend has a well used and abused JD300 backhoe. It struggled, moaned and groaned but the old girl got all those logs up. Had 5 trips with the trailer till we got em all hauled away to where his sawmill is at. Gonna try and fell 4 or 5 or so more pines until this weekend, and haul them as well, and hopefully next weekend start cutting them up into useable lumber......

Front end loader / bucket with a pair of fixed in place chains made for quick and easy loading though. Used a FORD 2000 to drag em off the trailer at his place.

About every 2 or three logs we would have to stop and fix something or other on the backhoe............and most of the times the front tires were just about flat to the ground with the weight. He was afraid to put any more air in them as they may blow. Not a single trace of tread on those front tires anywhere....


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Chip…

Do you have any specific plans for the soon to be lumber ?


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

None in particular.......but there is a possibity I may use it in extending the foundry shed I have. After giving my friends bandsaw mill a good looking over and taking a mental stock of my scrounge inventory, I am seriously considering building my own bandsaw mill as well. I still have a considerable amount of pines around my property that coud be utilized and construction of a mill is pretty well straight forward and simple. Be a good practical use for that 20 hp Honda engine I have or even the small low mileage Toyota engine assemby I have laying around here for a few years without a use.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Dont remember where I saw it, but I remember seeing plans for a homemade sawmill on line somewere. All I rememberd was that it used car tires for the bandsaw wheels.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*chip*

My Mill is an easy one to copy if you want specs and workable photos let me know. As Paul says my band runs on mini spares.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats a pretty neat structure your working on there Slipshod. What is its prime use going to be, with all that height?

I appreciate offers for specs etc. I have a factory made unit to copy from that my friend has. Why I need a bandmill is beyond me, as I can use his whenever I need it, but it would be so much hadnier to use if it was on my place and not have to be transporting ogs and then bring back lumber, besides it wil give me something to play with in making and using.

I have my list of materials I need to buy made up, which is mainly full sticks of steel tube for the bed and frame. I have 2 nice heavy spoked cast steel wheels of 20" diam for the wheels, as well as most evcerything ese for the other parts needed. 

Been kicking it around on adding a power feed to drive the saw head assemby by way of a variable speed DC motor and acme rod or chain affair or just make it pushable by hand. Could easily make it adjustable for log diam as well by making the raising and lowering of head easy. One main thing I want to try and do though is make a log turner thats built into the frame. I figure if I use that Toyota engine and drive a good sized hydraulic pump I could drive lots of odds and ends and take lots of manual work out of using it

Hydraulic log loader, hyd log tuner, hyd saw head positioner. Be a good way to utilize all this stuff I have accumulated over the years.....


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Can I come play in your shop......just for a few days, I will clean it up......Chipster, you are my shop man hero

ps build a shop like slips and there 's no end of the possibilities... the skies the limit.....


----------

